# Hey from North Cakalacky !



## DDula (Oct 8, 2010)

After a brief hiatus I have returned under a new identity - part of the witness protection program ... just kiddin' about the witness thing, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it ! Good to be Back !:darkbeer:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome back?


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DDula. Have fun here.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Hvent heard the cakalacky phrase for ever!!! Welcome back!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

Where in NC


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

